# Need Help On Senior Project



## blitzkrieg (Nov 13, 2008)

My school makes all the seniors do a project where they must choose a career and write a research paper on it. I chose pastry baking because I like making pastries and it seems like something I'd wanna do. The research paper was supposed to be easy, but this other student also chose pastry baking, and she decided to write her research paper on pastry baking as a profession, so I had to pick a different topic. Not knowing what I was in for, I chose the chemistry of baking. I'm not asking for anyone to write it or anything, I'm just asking if anyone knows any websites or books that I can find that will teach me all about chemistry in pastry baking. Please.


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

Try baking911.com She has a ton of good baking chemistry information. For books, try Bakewise, Shirley Corriher's new book.

Good luck with the project!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bakewise Shirley Coriher

On Food and Cooking Harold McGee


----------



## kevinvilla (Dec 7, 2005)

On Food and Cooking, by Harold McGee (Broader than just baking, but it covers the basics of baking science pretty well)

Best of Baking Illustrated (It's a cookbook, but there are little chunks of baking science throughout the book)


----------

